# Nikon 16-85 VR vs 24-85 VR for Nikon D7000



## timarp000 (Sep 28, 2012)

Which one do i choose. will both lenses work on FX cameras? which one would be better. 24-85 VR is f/4.5 @ 85 but the 16-85mm is f/5.6 @ 85. Advantage of the 16-85 is that that its wider.


----------



## greybeard (Sep 28, 2012)

The 16-85 is a DX lens designed for crop frame bodies and will vignette on a FF especially on the wide side.  The 24-85 will work well with either DX or FX, is faster on the tele end but will only go to 24mm vs. 18mm on the wide angle side.  It all depends on your needs.


----------

